# Do you have a mental picture of anyone on AAM?



## Caveat

I don't think you even have to try - I think it's just human nature.  

I do it anyway  with customers at work too (a lot of my job is on the phone).

I'll start: I picture _Vanilla_ as a fairly studious looking long haired brunette (glasses maybe?), trying to maintain the level of seriousness that her job demands, but despite herself, can't help letting out the odd smirk or wry smile in the company of her clients. 

Then, come home time, in true soap style, her hair is 'released', a big sigh is let out, she plays loud music and sings along revving her car a little enthusiastically (but never speeding) as she resumes once again her natural down-to-earth 'country' fun-loving persona that her job stifles somewhat - and then, most definitely, slips into something more comfortable ASAP...

Now, is *any* of that even vaguely accurate? 

(No offence intended.  Are you sure you still want my phone number?)

_DrMoriarty_ of course is very dapper if slightly menacing looking, once had a pony tail (maybe still has?) talks in a wry world-weary way (like Alan Rickman) and is almost 7 feet tall.


----------



## Vanilla

LOL. Well I'm afraid to say that your mental image is totally wrong. Of Dr.M. From my vantage point I have to say he is totally different. In fact he has a handle bar moustache, smokes gitanes, and listens to Alain Souchon  ( especially Foule Sentimentale )whilst raising one eyebrow in a louche manner.

Seriously though-no ( I don't mean the phone number).

I have a really strong mental image of some of the AAM crowd. The only one I'll admit to is of ClubMan. For some reason he is identical to the guy you see on the opening credits of Fair city- the bald, athletic looking guy sitting on a bench, in Smithfield I think?


----------



## DavyJones

Caveat: Tanned with an opened shirt showing off a hairy chest, likes to wear long shorts and flip flops. Joint hanging out of his mouth  and for foreplay he strums  a soft tune on his guitar for the women he loves.


----------



## Vanilla

DavyJones said:


> and for foreplay he strums a soft tune on his guitar for the women he loves.


 

Mmmm. Jack Johnson's 'Fortunate Fool'.


----------



## ninsaga

Caveat said:


> _DrMoriarty_ of course is very dapper if slightly menacing looking, once had a pony tail (maybe still has?) talks in a wry world-weary way (like Alan Rickman) and is almost 7 feet tall.[/SIZE]
> [/SIZE]



....... thats just how I pictured him too!


----------



## MandaC

Baldyman as er......someone with not much hair.


----------



## Simeon

MandaC ........... pure genius


----------



## Simeon

I would say that DrMoriarty is about 1.75m tall and 100kgs. Slightly greying pony tail and moustache. Likes vin rouge but doesn't puff. Corduroy trousered, wearing brown brogues and large casual sweater. Musically leans towards classic rock. Is a benevolent, pleasant grandfather type who likes rich food and despises convention. Nothing personal Doc ...... if this is your bete noir


----------



## baldyman27

MandaC said:


> Baldyman as er......someone with not much hair.


 
Damn....caught.


----------



## baldyman27

Purple.


----------



## MandaC

I actually think everyone would be very different than we imagine.

For some reason, I always picture Clubman as looking like Barry O'Hanlon from Fair City.

When I see Davy Jones posts I always picture Davy Jones from the monkeys!

Vanilla I think is very glamorous, as is smashbox.  

Will have to think of some more.


----------



## MandaC

baldyman27 said:


> Damn....caught.



But what about the 27 bit...age or weight....I am undecided


----------



## baldyman27

MandaC said:


> But what about the 27 bit...age or weight....I am undecided


 
I'll ease your curiosity. It was my age. Two years ago. I'm now Baldyman29.


----------



## juke

Simeon said:


> I would say that DrMoriarty is about 1.75m tall and 100kgs. Slightly greying pony tail and moustache. Likes vin rouge but doesn't puff. Corduroy trousered, wearing brown brogues and large casual sweater. Musically leans towards classic rock. Is a benevolent, pleasant grandfather type who likes rich food and despises convention. Nothing personal Doc ...... if this is your bete noir



Purely based on the fact that many us now use "his" refresh function (ie "new  posts" to include "the Depths") ....so he is GOD

Bit of mix between what what I saw on "the other thread" 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=110609

and .... Mad Max*


* Yes, I have had a glass of wine


----------



## Caveat

DavyJones said:


> Caveat: Tanned with an opened shirt showing off a hairy chest, likes to wear long shorts and *flip flops.* Joint hanging out of his mouth  and for foreplay *he strums  a soft tune on his guitar for the women he* *loves*.





My wife nearly choked when she read this!

The only accurate parts are highlighted!

I love the way you say w*o*men BTW - what do you see me as - a travelling troubador serial seducer or something? 

OK, got it wrong with _Vanilla_ ... or maybe not: 'glamorous' sez MandaC? hmmm...  But I'm evidently on to something with DrM cos that's 3 votes for his ponytail - what's that all about?!

Oh yeah, and MandaC of course is about 5'5", buxom, understated, reserved, and is _much _more attractive than she thinks she is. Bet she loves nature too.

C'mon - am I right or am I right?


----------



## Lex Foutish

Caveat said:


> I don't think you even have to try - I think it's just human nature.
> 
> I do it anyway  with customers at work too (a lot of my job is on the phone).
> 
> I'll start: I picture _Vanilla_ as a fairly studious looking long haired brunette (glasses maybe?), trying to maintain the level of seriousness that her job demands, but despite herself, can't help letting out the odd smirk or wry smile in the company of her clients.
> 
> Then, come home time, in true soap style, her hair is 'released', a big sigh is let out, she plays loud music and sings along revving her car a little enthusiastically (but never speeding) as she resumes once again her natural down-to-earth 'country' fun-loving persona that her job stifles somewhat - and then, most definitely, slips into something more comfortable ASAP...
> 
> Now, is _any_ of that even vaguely accurate?
> 
> (No offence intended. Are you sure you still want my phone number?)
> 
> *DrMoriarty of course is very dapper if slightly menacing looking, once had a pony tail (maybe still has?) talks in a wry world-weary way (like Alan Rickman) and is almost 7 feet tall.*


 
Surely not............................! He couldn't be................! Have I been worshipping the wrong God since 1977?    

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Quo-rocker-Francis-Rossi-snips-ponytail.html


----------



## MrMan

purple - well we know he is 36, he is clean cut, designer specs, dresses trendy but tries not to be flash. Has a man bag! 6ft 2"

Caveat - Late 30's, laid back style but starting to get more conservative (which he kind of wants). Has messy hair (not scruffy). 6ft

Smashbox - Late 20's, smiles alot (not annoyingly or manic), has good fashion sense, enjoys casual (clothes I mean) as much as dressing up and is 5ft 5".

Baldyman - shaved whats left, is tall and lean and, jeans, shirt (out side not tucked)., wears sensible specs.

DavyJones - Over 6ft, stocky, wears snickers pants by day and jeans and munster jersey by night, clean cut and good to have a pint with.

Truthseeker (MIA) - Curvy (in a good way, not a polite way) 5ft 8" , brunette, takes things seriously but enjoys the silly things more than she would admit to.

Now thats a comprehensive guide and as its 2.30am I'm reserving the right to change all of my descriptions tomorrow.
Now I better take my tanned, athlethic, handsome self off to bed.


----------



## sandrat

you people have too much time on your hands


----------



## sandrat

I do know what baldy and smashbox look like though


----------



## Smashbox

MandaC said:


> Vanilla I think is very glamorous, as is smashbox.


 


			
				MrMan said:
			
		

> Smashbox - Late 20's, smiles alot (not annoyingly or manic), has good fashion sense, enjoys casual (clothes I mean) as much as dressing up and is 5ft 5".


 
I love this. Btw I'm 5ft 3"!!!


----------



## Smashbox

MrMan, Purple defo has a man bag.


----------



## MrMan

Smashbox said:


> I love this. Btw I'm 5ft 3"!!!


 
I meant 5ft 5" in your heels.


----------



## Smashbox

MrMan said:


> I meant 5ft 5" in your heels.


 
Haha nice save.

That was a great piece btw, really mad me laugh. I have to agree with what you said about the others too!


----------



## Smashbox

I bet baldy actually has loads of hair, he's just trying to stay in cognito


----------



## Smashbox

Oh no one has mentioned Lex yet...

Lex Foutish : Maybe between 40 and 50 years old, about 12 stone, wears glasses all the time, definatly has a beard.
Like to play golf and maybe teaches? 
Loves drinking (obvs!) and socialising. Has lots of friends.
Is a pure joker. And loves to fish in the fountain in Cork with baldy.


----------



## MrMan

Smashbox said:


> Oh no one has mentioned Lex yet...
> 
> Lex Foutish : Maybe between 40 and 50 years old, about 12 stone, wears glasses all the time, definatly has a beard.
> Like to play golf and maybe teaches?
> Loves drinking (obvs!) and socialising. Has lots of friends.
> Is a pure joker. And loves to fish in the fountain in Cork with baldy.


 

I was thinking a bald superman fan (thats where I'm getting the lex vibe) agree with you on the baldyman, I reckon he could in fact be quite the hairy fella, a bit like a 6ft 5" 'tiny'


----------



## MandaC

Smashbox said:


> I bet baldy actually has loads of hair, he's just trying to stay in cognito



I actually picture Baldyman as a cross between Keith Wood and the guy off Dragons Den.


----------



## Smashbox

That guy from Dragons is quite cute!


----------



## baldyman27

MrMan said:


> Baldyman - *shaved whats left*, is tall and lean and, *jeans, shirt* (out side not tucked)., wears sensible specs.


 
Can I come live in your world??!!!

Highlighted what's true.

5' 11", Shaved what's left to give even stubble on head and face (my *sister,* of all people, is the only one who thinks it's, er, sexy), built like a tank (heavy outdoors work), jeans, workboots and a polo shirt, all usually covered in concrete during the week. At weekends, starched collars and cuffs, smart shoes and jeans and a sensible v-neck. Or my 1998 beloved Munster jersey. 20/20 vision. Drink far too much beer, appreciate a good red, smoke 30 John Player a day, very opinionated, very honest.

Oh yeah, drop dead gorgeous too. 

Now, I've been honest, come on the rest of ye.


----------



## Purple

MrMan said:


> purple - well we know he is 36, he is clean cut, designer specs, dresses trendy but tries not to be flash. Has a man bag! 6ft 2"





Smashbox said:


> MrMan, Purple defo has a man bag.



No man bag. 6ft, not 6'2", no specs.
Starting to lose the hair so it's kept short. Could do with losing about10-15lbs. Used to be very fit (karate, running, cycling and gym 5 times a week) but three kids and 50-60 hours a week in work are taking their toll (but starting to run mornings and evenings again).
Shirt and jacket or suit in work. Jeans and shirt/tee-shirt the rest of the time. Try not to take life too seriously, never take myself too seriously.


----------



## Smashbox

Purple, why did you just PM me to admit to having a man bag and then deny it here?!


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Purple, why did you just PM me to admit to having a man bag and then deny it here?!


How cunning a web you weave!
Lies, all lies!

The closest thing I have to a man bag is a laptop (computer) bag.


----------



## Smashbox

Ok, so you have a MURSE!

[broken link removed]

and I never lie


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> laptop (computer) bag.


 
Ah, paranoia has set in!


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Ok, so you have a MURSE!
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> and I never lie


That picture of me is years old. I only wore it for the money!


----------



## Smashbox

Don't lie now Purple. You're a man bag lover.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Smashbox said:


> Oh no one has mentioned Lex yet...
> 
> Lex Foutish : Maybe between 40 and 50 years old, about 12 stone, wears glasses all the time, definatly has a beard.
> Like to play golf and maybe teaches?
> Loves drinking (obvs!) and socialising. Has lots of friends.
> Is a pure joker. And loves to fish in the fountain in Cork with baldy.


 
Looks like the game is up!!! 

Here's a photo that Baldy took of me at a recent fishing convention we went to. 







http://www.dannybrannigan.f9.co.uk/gothgallery/thumbnails/Old Man (Glass&Beard).jpg


----------



## Lex Foutish

MrMan said:


> I was thinking a bald superman fan (thats where I'm getting the lex vibe) agree with you on the baldyman, I reckon he could in fact be quite the hairy fella, a bit like a 6ft 5" 'tiny'


 
Like this, MrMan?   

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

Aww I cant see those pics.


----------



## Lex Foutish

And nobody has speculated about S.L.F.......... 

Ah, what the hell, I'm sure he won't mind......!


----------



## S.L.F

Lex Foutish said:


> And nobody has speculated about S.L.F..........
> 
> Ah, what the hell, I'm sure he won't mind......!


 
Hey Lex nobody can see your photos!

Why can't he get used to using a computer?


----------



## Lex Foutish

Sorted!


----------



## sandrat

you all know what i look like


----------



## Lex Foutish

sandrat said:


> you all know what i look like


 
How could we forget!!!!   Swoon.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandrat

Lex Foutish said:


> How could we forget!!!!  Swoon.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
good man lex, I owe you a beamish


----------



## sandrat

we all know what sue ellen looks like too


----------



## Towger

Complainer : http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=743344&postcount=14


----------



## woodbine

for some reason i thought purple was a woman.

Davy Jones: attractive, easy going and absolutely reliable. 

smashbox strikes me as a shaggy haired brunette who loves her makeup.

bubbly scot: dark blonde hair.always busy.

mathepac: sandy hair, around 5" 10, serious.


sorry Purple!


----------



## Purple

woodbine said:


> for some reason i thought purple was a woman.



Who said I wasn't?


----------



## MandaC

Towger said:


> Complainer : http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=743344&postcount=14



I am falling around laughing here because that is exactly what I pictured!


----------



## sandrat

[broken link removed] SLF?


----------



## S.L.F

Lex Foutish said:


> And nobody has speculated about S.L.F..........
> 
> Ah, what the hell, I'm sure he won't mind......!


 
I wear tighter tights than that





sandrat said:


> [broken link removed] SLF?


 
For gods sake I certainly would never go into govt with FF.

[quote Lex Fushion] MrMan?
[broken link removed][/quote]

He's not Superman I'm Superman

To prove it this is the real me



I think you've all had enought time to see me so I'm taking the picture back...
​


----------



## Purple

I'd post a picture of myself but I sold my image rights.


----------



## S.L.F

Purple said:


> I'd post a picture of myself but I sold my image rights.


 
Ah go on go on go on...

I need someone to look down on as I'm flying past


----------



## MandaC

Caveat said:


> Oh yeah, and MandaC of course is about 5'5", buxom, understated, reserved, and is _much _more attractive than she thinks she is. Bet she loves nature too.
> 
> C'mon - am I right or am I right?



Am having a good laugh at this.  Not bad.  5 5 is bang on.  Love nature and love dogs.  The rest, not so sure about.

Going back donkeys years ago there was a girl in Fair City who owned the Pizzeria.  At one stage, Everytime I went out, someone in the street always stopped me and thought I was her.

Googled today and found an old pic.  The hair is different and would have need to add a (good) few years on now, but facially I have to say it looks very like me.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin//attachment.php?attachmentid=45878&d=1192006699


Will try and put it in, but am not great with computers.

Have to say everybody's discription is quite how I did picture them.


----------



## thedaras

caveat??:


----------



## thedaras

S.L.f.??


----------



## thedaras

me;;


----------



## thedaras

baldyman 27;[broken link removed]


----------



## S.L.F

thedaras said:


> caveat??:


 
I don't think Dougle would be impressed with that!


----------



## thedaras

Ron Burgandy;??http://www.imdb.com/rg/mediaindex/thumbnail/media/rm3874461952/tt0357413 From the anchorman;the legend of ron burgandy


----------



## thedaras

Smashbox??[broken link removed]


----------



## S.L.F

thedaras said:


> me;;


 
Funny this was exactly as I saw you...


----------



## S.L.F

thedaras said:


> S.L.f.??


 
Arthur was a very admirable fellow but he is not me...

By the way it's S.L.F not S.L.f.


----------



## thedaras

S.L.F said:


> Arthur was a very admirable fellow but he is not me...
> 
> By the way it's S.L.F not S.L.f.


yea, but are you him .


----------



## thedaras

S.L.F said:


> Funny this was exactly as I saw you...


Whats so funny about it?


----------



## Lex Foutish

Oh my God!!! Are Sue Ellen and Smashbox hot or what???!!!??? 

Oh, no........it's happening again.........sorry SandraT................Swoon............Thud............... Ouch!


----------



## S.L.F

thedaras said:


> yea, but are you him .


 
No.

I'm Batman........er......I mean Superman



thedaras said:


> Whats so funny about it?


 
er.....nothing



Lex Foutish said:


> Oh my God!!! Are Sue Ellen and Smashbox hot or what???!!!???
> 
> Oh, no........it's happening again.........sorry SandraT................Swoon............Thud............... Ouch!


 
The ouch was Lex being hit over the head by one of the girls...


----------



## Purple

S.L.F said:


> The ouch was Lex being hit over the head by one of the girls...



Which head?


----------



## thedaras

Purple??


----------



## Lex Foutish

Purple said:


> Which head?


 

 *OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thedaras

Purple??[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat

Dougal has much more hair than me! (and cheers _thedaras_!)

_Mr Man_: Don't ask me why, but for some reason, I always picture him as  Charles kennedy (Lib Dem).  Also, he has a strong moral sense, is unerringly gentlemanly,  is a bit 'blokeish' but is uncomfortable with the unsavoury elements of blokeishness.

And he is of course spot-on with his Smashbox/Truthseeker descriptions!
(And not too far wrong with me I have to say)

_Simeon_ smokes a pipe, loves crosswords, moves slowly but thinks quickly, uses male grooming products although secretly thinks he might be too old for it, never knowingly breaches etiquette and looks exactly like Bill Nighy.


----------



## MandaC

MrMan said:


> Caveat - Late 30's, laid back style but starting to get more conservative (which he kind of wants). Has messy hair (not scruffy). 6ft



This is exactly what I was thinking too, as well as young looking for his age.   

A lot of descriptions have been quite accurate, even with the age groups, so we must be a fairly perceptive lot!


----------



## sandrat

MandaC said:


> Am having a good laugh at this. Not bad. 5 5 is bang on. Love nature and love dogs. The rest, not so sure about.
> 
> Going back donkeys years ago there was a girl in Fair City who owned the Pizzeria. At one stage, Everytime I went out, someone in the street always stopped me and thought I was her.
> 
> Googled today and found an old pic. The hair is different and would have need to add a (good) few years on now, but facially I have to say it looks very like me.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin//attachment.php?attachmentid=45878&d=1192006699
> 
> 
> Will try and put it in, but am not great with computers.
> 
> Have to say everybody's discription is quite how I did picture them.


 
that reminds me of the time a guy stopped me in a shop in dorset street to ask if I was that girl from the telly, you know your one from the sex programme. Turns out he thought I was miranda from sex and the city, I had my hair dyed red then.


----------



## MandaC

sandrat said:


> that reminds me of the time a guy stopped me in a shop in dorset street to ask if I was that girl from the telly, you know your one from the sex programme. Turns out he thought I was miranda from sex and the city, I had my hair dyed red then.



Ha, ha....that is funny.    At least you look like someone famous! Do you look like her in the face.

To be honest, I was glad when that girl went out of Fair City because I was getting "recognised" fairly frequently at one stage.    One woman in Clery's had a bit of a huff when I said, oh, I am not her, I just look like her and said to her husband, "see, they are not allowed tells us what is happening"

But even when I found that photo yesterday, I had a good laugh, but have to say  it was accurate, especially the eyes.


Now some more.........
Mr. Man - morally staight as a die, can come across as serious but with a wicked sense of humour under it all.  V. well groomed and attractive. Anything from mid 30's - early 40's.

Simeon- into politics - strong opinions, quite conservative,  for some reason I am thinking an older distinguished gentleman (mid 50's+)

For some reason I am finding it harder to imagine the women.....


----------



## sandrat

i guess i'm a bit like her in the face but my hair was quite like hers


----------



## MandaC

Can we apply this to those who are banned.

Anyone remember Rabbit!  I would post a discription of what I think he was like but I would probably be banned too!


----------



## Purple

MandaC said:


> Can we apply this to those who are banned.
> 
> Anyone remember Rabbit!  I would post a discription of what I think he was like but I would probably be banned too!



Confine your anatomical descriptions to above the waste and you should be fine... words like hung-like and Moose are a bit OTT for a PG site.

 I didn't know you had a thing for Rabbit.


----------



## MandaC

Purple said:


> Confine your anatomical descriptions to above the waste and you should be fine... words like hung-like and Moose are a bit OTT for a PG site. .



Not at all what I had in mind.




Purple said:


> I didn't know you had a thing for Rabbit.



I had just the thing......................................................................a hatchet.


----------



## DavyJones

Caveat said:


> what do you see me as - a travelling troubador serial seducer?


Thats about the size of it.



MrMan said:


> DavyJones - Over 6ft, stocky, wears snickers pants by day and jeans and munster jersey by night, clean cut and good to have a pint with.



Close, 6ft, more strong than stocky, love my snickers, have to specially order the black material. Have "designer stubble". Only wear my Munster red on match day, but I get what your saying. Oh, fancy a pint? 



woodbine said:


> Davy Jones: attractive, easy going and absolutely reliable.



, Thats the nicest thing anybody has ever said about me.



Caveat said:


> _Mr Man_: Don't ask me why, but for some reason, I always picture him as  Charles kennedy (Lib Dem).  Also, he has a strong moral sense, is unerringly gentlemanly,  is a bit 'blokeish' but is uncomfortable with the unsavoury elements of blokeishness.



MrMan, I have a different view of him, late 20's early 30's. wears suits but not crazy on them, dark hair and 5 10.


----------



## MandaC

woodbine said:


> mathepac: sandy hair, around 5" 10, serious.



Agree with the height - but I reckon dark hair.  One of those who can turn their hand to anything (in a good way) great to have on a pub quiz team.

Dress Style - smart casual, early 30's.  Relaxed, confident in his own skin, wont be bullied, but wont lose the head either.

There are also a couple like Chocks Away that I am unsure if they are male or female.

It is also funny that everyone has pictured most of the men as being tallish (5"10 or over) So no small man syndrome around here.  (And just for Purple, let it be known that I am speaking about the "waste", metaphorically, of course)


----------



## MrMan

Caveat said:


> _Mr Man_: Don't ask me why, but for some reason, I always picture him as Charles kennedy (Lib Dem). Also, he has a strong moral sense, is unerringly gentlemanly, is a bit 'blokeish' but is uncomfortable with the unsavoury elements of blokeishness.
> 
> And he is of course spot-on with his Smashbox/Truthseeker descriptions!
> (And not too far wrong with me I have to say)
> 
> _Simeon_ smokes a pipe, loves crosswords, moves slowly but thinks quickly, uses male grooming products although secretly thinks he might be too old for it, never knowingly breaches etiquette and looks exactly like Bill Nighy.


 
And there I was thinking you were a nice fella, Charles Kennedy!! You should always err on the side of handsome, of all the political kennedys you could have picked. There rest isn't too far off although I think you and Manda are trying to protect my sensitive 'EA's are nice people really' side. 

Totally agree with Simeon being Bill Nighy's twin.


----------



## MrMan

> Mr. Man - morally staight as a die, can come across as serious but with a wicked sense of humour under it all. V. well groomed and attractive. Anything from mid 30's - early 40's.


 
I like this one the most thanks MandaC, I see you as mid 30's 5ft 6", shoulder length curly hair, brunette, likes red wine and chick flicks?? This is starting to sound like a personals column.


----------



## MrMan

> MrMan, I have a different view of him, late 20's early 30's. wears suits but not crazy on them, dark hair and 5 10.


  Davy gets a prize for the closest, a pint of Heinken at the West stand is waiting for you.


----------



## ninsaga

Well since everyone is more or less revealing their bio's then I guess I had better reveal all as well . I don't spend as much time on AAM as I would like as I have a really *hard* job & I have to keep alot of people happy. But hey someone's gotta do it right!


----------



## Lex Foutish

ninsaga said:


> Well since everyone is more or less revealing their bio's then I guess I had better reveal all as well . I don't spend as much time on AAM as I would like as I have a really *hard* job & I have to keep alot of people happy. But hey someone's gotta do it right!


 
What about the movie you told Matt Cooper you were going to shoot on the Cliffs of Moher? Is it going to go ahead? Any extra bit of work available for cash-strapped AAM members in these harsh economic times?


----------



## MandaC

ninsaga said:


> Well since everyone is more or less revealing their bio's then I guess I had better reveal all as well . I don't spend as much time on AAM as I would like as I have a really *hard* job & I have to keep alot of people happy. But hey someone's gotta do it right!



But...how....I just dont get it...you must be an imposter.....is that not PURPLE!


----------



## ninsaga

MandaC said:


> But...how....I just dont get it...you must be an imposter.....is that not PURPLE!



...hey..there's alot of wannabe's out there who can walk the walk...but they can't talk the the talk


----------



## Bubbly Scot

woodbine said:


> bubbly scot: dark blonde hair.always busy.



You'd be pretty accurate there, on the hair thing. Everyone says I'm always busy though 

I have MandaC as mid 30's, shoulder length dark hair, friendly face and more than once I've thought she'd be cool to "do lunch" with.

I get pictures in my head for some people but I need to go through the forums to check the user names. The biggest weirdo thing is building up a picture..example, Vanilla..and then realising they're the opposite sex.

Henny Penny is bald, 40's, serious face because i used to know someone in real life with a very similar name so always picture him when I see that name


----------



## MandaC

Bubbly Scot said:


> You'd be pretty accurate there, on the hair thing. Everyone says I'm always busy though
> 
> I have MandaC as mid 30's, shoulder length dark hair, friendly face and more than once I've thought she'd be cool to "do lunch" with.
> 
> I get pictures in my head for some people but I need to go through the forums to check the user names. The biggest weirdo thing is building up a picture..example, Vanilla..and then realising they're the opposite sex.
> 
> Henny Penny is bald, 40's, serious face because i used to know someone in real life with a very similar name so always picture him when I see that name



Aw, shucks,  not too far off the mark and I have shoulder length dark hair.

For some reason I find it harder to picture the women 

Bubbly Scot- 5 2- very petite, blonde, trendy.

Henny Penny - Bald - I always thought Henny Penny was a woman!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Bubbly Scot said:


> The biggest weirdo thing is building up a picture..example, Vanilla..and then realising they're the opposite sex.


 

I get that quite a bit on AAM.

I picture Bubbly Scott as a bit like Stephen Speilberg's wife ( what's her name?) in Sleepless in Seattle, except with blonde hair.

And MandaC- def brunette, power suited with a glam twist, someone I'd have a laugh with.


----------



## Smashbox

This is the best thread in a long time!


----------



## Simeon

Caveat said:


> _Simeon_ smokes a pipe, loves crosswords, moves slowly but thinks quickly, uses male grooming products although secretly thinks he might be too old for it, never knowingly breaches etiquette and looks exactly like Bill Nighy.


 *Title:* Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
*Names:* Bill Nighy


O cruel cruel world!


MandaC said:


> Simeon- into politics - strong opinions, quite conservative,  for some reason I am thinking an older distinguished gentleman (mid 50's+)



Hope springs eternal in the human heart! Thanks MandaC. Bless! 


MrMan said:


> Totally agree with Simeon being Bill Nighy's twin.


And then it springs back again! 

Jeez! Beginning to attract an identity problem . A little truth all 'round especially the photo with my facial dreads . Am now heading south for a week. No broadband there - so will have to wait to see if the character develops. Must note ....... Contact Max Clifford, get personal trainer etc 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bubbly Scot

MandaC said:


> Aw, shucks,  not too far off the mark and I have shoulder length dark hair.
> 
> For some reason I find it harder to picture the women
> 
> Bubbly Scot- 5 2- very petite, blonde, trendy.
> 
> Henny Penny - Bald - I always thought Henny Penny was a woman!!!!



Strange, I was fairly accurate but I had your hair straighter (just saw the pic you posted a few pages back!)

Henny Penny a woman?????? jees! now I have to do that mental adjustment man to woman thing!


----------



## MandaC

Bubbly Scot said:


> Strange, I was fairly accurate but I had your hair straighter (just saw the pic you posted a few pages back!)
> 
> Henny Penny a woman?????? jees! now I have to do that mental adjustment man to woman thing!



No thats not me - thats the photo of the girl from fair city that looks like me (and she does)  I have straight hair shoulder length hair, so you were right!

Is Henny Penny a man or Woman?   I am not sure!


----------



## baldyman27

We should all arrange to meet in Croker for the semi and bring along a sketch of what we each think everyone looks like to see how perceptive (or imaginative) we are. Could be quite funny.


----------



## Graham_07

To twist this a bit is there anyone on AAM you think looks like ?


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> We should all arrange to meet in Croker for the semi and bring along a sketch of what we each think everyone looks like to see how perceptive (or imaginative) we are. Could be quite funny.



No problem, as long as you bring the tickets.


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> No problem, as long as you bring the tickets.


 
I'm in too!


----------



## Holtend82

Very funny thread guys !!


----------



## DavyJones

Purple said:


> No problem, as long as you bring the tickets.





Smashbox said:


> I'm in too!




Ye'll have to wear red


----------



## Purple

DavyJones said:


> Ye'll have to wear red



Won't go with my handbag.


----------



## Smashbox

I'm a Munster fan! 

Purple, you can bring your man bag, its ok.


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> No problem, as long as you bring the tickets.


 
I'll do my best



Smashbox said:


> I'm in too!


 
Had one for you before I had my own



DavyJones said:


> Ye'll have to wear red


 
Exactly


----------



## Smashbox

Aw thanks baldy, you're the best. (Maybe I won't call you that name anymore)

Actually, yeah I will!


----------



## Caveat

Surprised someone didn't bite at the potential of the thread title.

Was waiting for S.L.F. to say that he had a mental picture of Lex - taken on their recent session!


----------



## baldyman27

Caveat said:


> Surprised someone didn't bite at the potential of the thread title.
> 
> Was waiting for S.L.F. to say that he had a mental picture of Lex - taken on their recent session!


 
I would think that any picture of Lex would be a fairly mental image having seen the antics he gets up to. Completely mental.


----------



## baldyman27

Smashbox said:


> baldy, you're the best.


 
At last, the recognition I deserve.


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> I'm a Munster fan!
> 
> Purple, you can bring your man bag, its ok.


I only carry the bag when I'm playing those games with you (you have some imagination!)


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> I'll do my best



Good man, where will I meet you?


----------



## Caveat

Oh and BTW - I have hardly any hair - No.1 all over.


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> No.1 all over.



ALL over?


----------



## Caveat

Purple said:


> ALL over?


 
 Eh...No.


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> Good man, where will I meet you?


 
The Big Tree.


----------



## DavyJones

Purple said:


> Good man, where will I meet you?




Keep an eye out for the tight shaven headed Munster jersey wearing guy.


----------



## baldyman27

Caveat said:


> No.1 all over.


 
That must get itchy in this heatwave.


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> The Big Tree.



That's a Northsiders pub, do thay let you lot in (like)?


----------



## Smashbox

Purple said:


> I only carry the bag when I'm playing those games with you (you have some imagination!)


 
I just think you look very quite with your bag. Everyone appreciates a man carrying a man bag.


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> That must get itchy in this heatwave.



Yea, you can talk... do you wax or shave?


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> I just think you look very quite with your bag. Everyone appreciates a man carrying a man bag.


 I was only quite because you said those were the rules of the game.


----------



## Smashbox

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately my typing. I meant cute! Your man bag distracted me!!

But yeah, I prefer it when you don't talk.

Anyway, with all your offspring, you HAVE to have a man bag.


----------



## Smashbox

Purple modelling his man bag again


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Anyway, with all your offspring, you HAVE to have a man bag.


Nope, no man bag. Loads of assorted junk in the boot of the car but no man bag (I'm not trendy enough; I couldn't carry it off).


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Anyway, with all your offspring, you HAVE to have a man bag.


Well yes, like most men I have the bag which is used in the production of kids but I only keep two things in there.


----------



## Smashbox

Thats dirt, you always have to lower the tone


----------



## Purple

Smashbox said:


> Thats dirt, you always have to lower the tone



That's the way you like it!


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> That's a Northsiders pub, do thay let you lot in (like)?


 
Whose thay?



Purple said:


> Yea, you can talk... do you wax or shave?


 
Well I shave my head...


----------



## Smashbox

Not on a public forum, are you trying to embarrass me?!


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> Whose thay?



Fleck it, it was a typo.


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> Fleck it, it was a typo.


 
And I *taught *your english wasn't up to scratch!


----------



## Purple

baldyman27 said:


> And I *taught *your english wasn't up to scratch!


 Well you were *write*!


----------



## baldyman27

Purple said:


> Well you were *write*!


 
Of *coarse* I was!


----------



## Lex Foutish

Caveat said:


> Surprised someone didn't bite at the potential of the thread title.
> 
> Was waiting for S.L.F. to say that he had a mental picture of Lex - taken on their recent session!


 
Luckily his mental state that night couldn't possibly have allowed him go home with a mental picture of anyone or anything, Cav!  

I think he'll be back though. He loved our night life. I think ye all would.......... I'll PM ye a link of an average night out in Cork. I don't want to post it here because we'd be *flooded* by AAM tourists, if I did. 

_(Is that Baldy Man being interviewed at the start and having his head covered up by his Personal Assistant..........................?)_

If anyone else wants the link, just PM me and I'll send it on.


----------



## S.L.F

Lex Foutish said:


> Luckily his mental state that night couldn't possibly have allowed him go home with a mental picture of anyone or anything, Cav!
> 
> I think he'll be back though. He loved our night life. I think ye all would.......... I'll PM ye a link of an average night out in Cork. I don't want to post it here because we'd be *flooded* by AAM tourists.
> 
> _(Is that Baldy Man being interviewed at the start and having his head covered up by his Personal Assistant..........................?)_
> 
> If anyone else wants the link, just PM me and I'll send it on.


 
Any body who wants to see a bunch of drunken Cork boyos getting their weekly wash just PM Lex and he'll send it on.

Well here he is in full colour, I knew he would bore me to tears so I wouldn't be able to describe him so I took a photo when I had a chance.




The L is for learner


----------



## Smashbox

Not Loser?


----------



## casiopea

OK,

Cavaet; looks like Paul Rudd
Vanilla; Tina Fey

and I reckon they should just end this will-they-wont-they-? and give us our AAM wedding.

Dr. Moriarty; looks a bit like Dumbledore/Santa Claus but in normal clothing.
ClubMan; victor meldrew.


----------



## Caveat

casiopea said:


> OK,
> 
> Cavaet; looks like Paul Rudd


 
Not even remotely! I've been told I look a bit like Patrick Stewart TBH - I have a _little_ more hair though - only a little. Have also been told I look 'Germanic' one more than one occasion. A laid back neo nazi if you like. 



> Vanilla; Tina Fey
> 
> and I reckon they should just end this will-they-wont-they-? and give us our AAM wedding.


 
Are you sure you're not thinking of Purple?

BTW, you of course have long straight fair hair (which you often tie up)wear gorgeous 'floaty' dresses and are a bit of a hippy with a really soothing seductive voice. You are soft spoken but strong willed, eat healthily and love a glass of wine at sunset.


----------



## casiopea

Caveat said:


> BTW, you of course have long straight fair hair (which you often tie up)wear gorgeous 'floaty' dresses and are a bit of a hippy with a really soothing seductive voice. You are soft spoken but strong willed, eat healthily and love a glass of wine at sunset.



LOL. No. Afraid not (except for the glass of wine). Im a red head actually - I look like nicole kidman did before she went blonde and straighthaired.


----------



## Vanilla

casiopea said:


> Vanilla; Tina Fey
> 
> and I reckon they should just end this will-they-wont-they-? and give us our AAM wedding.


 
 Had to google her- no...

Oh Caveat, is that a no?!

I had casiopea as a red head! Yeah me!


----------



## Caveat

casiopea said:


> Vanilla; Tina Fey


 
Just googled her myself - yep, that's pretty much what I had in mind too!! (see 1st post of thread)

So in that case...



Vanilla said:


> Oh Caveat, is that a no?!


 
Not yet anyway...


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> Truthseeker (MIA) - Curvy (in a good way, not a polite way) 5ft 8" , brunette, takes things seriously but enjoys the silly things more than she would admit to.



MrMan - how sweet of you to notice Id been MIA  
I have indeed!!!

I came on for a read tonight and Im FALLING round laughing at this!!

So what did you get right? Just the curvy bit Im afraid!!
Im only 5ft 2!!

Id always imagined you as a bit like Mr Big from Sex and the City - tall and brooding, a bit sharp at times, and one who likes to take the non popular view - just for divilment 

Caveat - old stoner looks, grizzled - bit like Sam Elliot.
Vanilla - pinstripe sexy work suits, designer glasses and super shiny hair.
Purple - red hair, broad shoulders, and a beard.
MandaC - rockchick!!
Teabag - wellies, raincoat, yellow fishermans hat, aran jumper.


----------



## Purple

truthseeker said:


> Purple - red hair, broad shoulders, and a beard.


Dark Brown/grey hair and no beard (unless I don't shave for a few days).


----------



## Caveat

Purple said:


> hair



Is this not pushing it just a bit?


----------



## MrMan

truthseeker said:


> MrMan - how sweet of you to notice Id been MIA
> I have indeed!!!
> 
> I came on for a read tonight and Im FALLING round laughing at this!!
> 
> So what did you get right? Just the curvy bit Im afraid!!
> Im only 5ft 2!!
> 
> Id always imagined you as a bit like Mr Big from Sex and the City - tall and brooding, a bit sharp at times, and one who likes to take the non popular view - just for divilment
> 
> Caveat - old stoner looks, grizzled - bit like Sam Elliot.
> Vanilla - pinstripe sexy work suits, designer glasses and super shiny hair.
> Purple - red hair, broad shoulders, and a beard.
> MandaC - rockchick!!
> Teabag - wellies, raincoat, yellow fishermans hat, aran jumper.


 
Thanks for the positive impression its way better than how caveat pictures me, and i do enjoy a bit of devils advocate!


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Is this not pushing it just a bit?



Nobody said where.


----------



## Caveat

MrMan said:


> its way better than how caveat pictures me



 I don't even know where it came from - but it's a compliment in a way (in my book) in attitude/personality if not in looks - I happen to quite like Charlie meself - *and* he's a big Bowie fan apparently which pushes him up further in my estimation.


----------



## MrMan

Caveat said:


> I don't even know where it came from - but it's a compliment in a way (in my book) in attitude/personality if not in looks - I happen to quite like Charlie meself - *and* he's a big Bowie fan apparently which pushes him up further in my estimation.


 
Well he seemed sound on have i got news for you, so I can get passed the looks. (although it cut me deep!).


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> Thanks for the positive impression its way better than how caveat pictures me, and i do enjoy a bit of devils advocate!



If you look like Chandler we could be in with a chance at eternal happiness as the person Im most commonly told I look like is - Monica 

I also behave a lot like her, so if you like good cooking, good organisational skills and the rules controlling the fun we could run off into the sunset together right now!


----------



## MrMan

truthseeker said:


> If you look like Chandler we could be in with a chance at eternal happiness as the person Im most commonly told I look like is - Monica
> 
> I also behave a lot like her, so if you like good cooking, good organisational skills and the rules controlling the fun we could run off into the sunset together right now!


 
Well chandler had so many looks its hard to pin him down but i do share his love for sarcasm and you can't beat a dominatrrix (literally) so i'll pack my sun cream!


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> ....so i'll pack my sun cream!



Im liking the organisational skills here


----------

